# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  Music

## tickyyy

what kinda music do yall litsen to? i listen to rap, r&b and indie rock but mostly rap

----------


## Jellybeans

Rock, Alternative, some rap

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

tribal chants

----------


## Jellybeans

Really?
Which tribes


> tribal chants


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

> Really?
> Which tribes
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Glad you asked. Mostly Aboriginal and Lower Slobovian.

----------


## Jellybeans

I like the Head Hunter chants myself

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dianne

A huge mix based on my mood, mostly classic rock (60s-80s) or country, but also heavy metal, bluegrass, rockabilly, classical, big band, Celtic, Native American flutes, and a bunch of other stuff Im probably forgetting.  My playlists look like it belongs to a whole family...at least 3 generations worth.

 :Rock on:

----------

fadingdaylight (06-01-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I listen to mostly rock and country. I stopped listening to rap in the early 2000s. I've tried, it's just bad. I work with a lot of kids in their 20s, always trying to get me to like new stuff, I just can't. 

But I am all over the place with rock and country...everything from Johnny Cash to Rage Against the Machine, Sevendust, Eric Church, Jane's Addiction, Soundgarden, Toby Keith, Roy Orbison, Black Crowes, Stone Sour, Dirty Heads, Shinedown, Sinatra, Alice in Chains, Tool, Motley Crue, Brad Paisley, Willie Nelson, Five Finger Death Punch, Brantley Gilbert, The Doors, Sublime, Pink Floyd, Lee Brice, Amy Winehouse, Nothing More, 30 Seconds to Mars, Tim McGraw....

You get the point...

----------

_Dianne_ (01-10-2019),fadingdaylight (06-01-2019)

----------


## DandD

Tuvan throat singers

----------


## MR Snakes

> Tuvan throat singers


How could I forget. Did you see them last month at the Pacific Amphitheater?

----------


## tttaylorrr

alternative

Cold War Kids

----------


## tickyyy

> alternative
> 
> Cold War Kids


nostalgiaaaa

----------


## cletus

I'm all about the metal.

----------


## Zincubus

> A huge mix based on my mood, mostly classic rock (60s-80s) or country, but also heavy metal, bluegrass, rockabilly, classical, big band, Celtic, Native American flutes, and a bunch of other stuff Im probably forgetting.  My playlists look like it belongs to a whole family...at least 3 generations worth.


This ....  I go from Schubert to Metallica .

Currently rather liking Highly Suspect for my rock vibes and Clean Bandit's new album for melody 

Special mentions for Ariana Grande and Sia who have done some fabulous songs ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (01-11-2019)

----------


## bagnew

I am a classic rock guy and have often said the best music was produced in the 70s. I do enjoy all kinds of good music as Dianne & Craig mentioned above. Nothing better than a great live Rock or Country concert where the musicians play their own instruments and sing the songs. 
In my opinion Disco and Rap dont count as music!

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-11-2019),_Dianne_ (01-11-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

> I am a classic rock guy and have often said the best music was produced in the 70s. I do enjoy all kinds of good music as Dianne & Craig mentioned above. Nothing better than a great live Rock or Country concert where the musicians play their own instruments and sing the songs. 
> In my opinion Disco and Rap dont count as music!


I forgot to mention my guilty pleasure !!

Kacey Musgroves  .... fantastic songs , beautiful voice which reminds me of Karen Carpenter at times .. great live and she's sooo cute  :Smile: 



Check out her new album Golden Hour ... the title track is sublime !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (01-11-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

Vid to follow

----------

_Dianne_ (01-11-2019)

----------


## dr del

> Vid to follow


She reminds me a lot of;

----------

_Dianne_ (01-11-2019)

----------


## dr del

> Vid to follow


and

----------

Zincubus (01-12-2019)

----------


## MR Snakes

Odd, but very talented. Puddles Pity Party


https://youtu.be/VBmCJEehYtU

----------


## dr del

> Odd, but very talented. Puddles Pity Party
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/VBmCJEehYtU


Been a fan of his and PostModernJukebox for a while.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dianne

> I forgot to mention my guilty pleasure !!
> 
> Kacey Musgroves  .... fantastic songs , beautiful voice which reminds me of Karen Carpenter at times .. great live and she's sooo cute 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out her new album Golden Hour ... the title track is sublime !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up...I hadnt heard her before.  Ill be pulling more of her music from Youtube....beautiful voice.

----------


## Dianne

> She reminds me a lot of;


Thanks for this suggestion as well....two new artists tonight.  :Very Happy:

----------


## MR Snakes

> Been a fan of his and PostModernJukebox for a while.


And I thought I was the only strange one here!


BTW, how do you get the pasted version to show up in full viewing box and not just a url?

----------


## dr del

When posting the set of icons that start with the "link" option has a video one at the end. ( just before the "quote" option)

It pops a window you can input the youtube url into.  :Good Job:

----------


## Zincubus

> She reminds me a lot of;


Lookswise ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Zincubus

> Thanks for the heads up...I hadnt heard her before.  Ill be pulling more of her music from Youtube....beautiful voice.


Well the songs off her new album are simply wonderful ... there's obviously Golden Hour but A Wonderful World is my fave , there's a wonderful short song devoted to her mom .. only one track about Elvis I don't care for ..
Then there's some great songs of her last couple of albums .

She's young and special for sure ... the album won best county album of the year on a major chart and o think she's the first female winner since Dolly Parton ... country appears to be male dominated which surprised me immensely..

As to the Golden Hour track ,  guys and gals ..

It takes two listens to really appreciate it !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Dianne_ (01-12-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

https://youtu.be/6uFz3AvAuTk

----------


## MR Snakes

Here ya go.


https://youtu.be/KlyXNRrsk4A

----------


## dr del

> Here ya go.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/KlyXNRrsk4A


I may never forgive you for making me watch that.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MR Snakes

But duuuuuuuuude!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dr del

try this;

----------


## MR Snakes

> try this;


The wife and I were listening to PMJB on our 3 hour drive yesterday.

----------


## JRLongton

Personally, I listen to only two kinds of music; classical (I'm particularly fond of Tchaikovsky and Carl Nielson), and heavy metal (love Motorhead, Iron Maiden, and Judas Priest).

I'm not sure the snakes _like_ either, but there is one that they really don't like! Can you guess which?

----------


## MR Snakes

> Personally, I listen to only two kinds of music; classical (I'm particularly fond of Tchaikovsky and Carl Nielson), and heavy metal (love Motorhead, Iron Maiden, and Judas Priest).
> 
> I'm not sure the snakes _like_ either, but there is one that they really don't like! Can you guess which?


Dude, the Priest rocks!

----------


## Zincubus

> Personally, I listen to only two kinds of music; classical (I'm particularly fond of Tchaikovsky and Carl Nielson), and heavy metal (love Motorhead, Iron Maiden, and Judas Priest).
> 
> I'm not sure the snakes _like_ either, but there is one that they really don't like! Can you guess which?


Has to be Myley Cyrus .. so many reasons 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Jbabycsx

> Personally, I listen to only two kinds of music; classical (I'm particularly fond of Tchaikovsky and Carl Nielson), and heavy metal (love Motorhead, Iron Maiden, and Judas Priest).
> 
> I'm not sure the snakes _like_ either, but there is one that they really don't like! Can you guess which?


Rat Pack? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

im honestly so sad bout what happened to uzi, ive been waiting for that damn album for 8 months and now it wont ever happen or any new music again. sucks cause I love his music so much

----------


## Shayne

Listen to mostly 90's Alternative, Grunge, R&B, Blues....here's a drum cover I made last summer.  Hope you enjoy.

https://youtu.be/dVL5_R0gG2c

----------

fadingdaylight (06-01-2019),Maru (02-06-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

> Listen to mostly 90's Alternative, Grunge, R&B, Blues....here's a drum cover I made last summer.  Hope you enjoy.
> 
> https://youtu.be/dVL5_R0gG2c


really cool, wish I could play drums lol

----------

_Shayne_ (02-06-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

> Listen to mostly 90's Alternative, Grunge, R&B, Blues....here's a drum cover I made last summer.  Hope you enjoy.
> 
> https://youtu.be/dVL5_R0gG2c


That's quite a talent right there ... I'm obsessed with music but can't play any instruments or read music .. I can remember more or less every note once I've heard a song though .. wether it be a Metallica track or a 45 minute Brahms symphony..

Oddly I've always been kinda drawn to the drummers when I'm watching a band play live .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Maru (02-06-2019),_Shayne_ (02-06-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

I somehow missed this thread till now. 

I kinda thought Zincubus would have been an Incubus fan. Oh well.

My favorite music is heavy metal. Metallica, Megadeth, and Pantera are my favorite metal bands. My guilty pleasure is Babymetal though. 

I do like bits from other genres though. Love me some old school rap. Run DMC, Sir Mixalot, MC Hammer. Some new stuff I like. I like NF.

Country is my least favorite. I do like Chris Stapleton and Zac Brown Band. Greatly dislike "Pop Country."

----------

_Shayne_ (02-06-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

> I somehow missed this thread till now. 
> 
> I kinda thought Zincubus would have been an Incubus fan. Oh well.
> 
> My favorite music is heavy metal. Metallica, Megadeth, and Pantera are my favorite metal bands. My guilty pleasure is Babymetal though. 
> 
> I do like bits from other genres though. Love me some old school rap. Run DMC, Sir Mixalot, MC Hammer. Some new stuff I like. I like NF.
> 
> Country is my least favorite. I do like Chris Stapleton and Zac Brown Band. Greatly dislike "Pop Country."


Incubus are one of my 'obsessions' ... I went to see them live a few months ago oddly enough . My username started as a Call of Duty tag name as Incubus was always taken by someone and I like being 'different' ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Shayne_ (02-06-2019)

----------


## Maru

> Listen to mostly 90's Alternative, Grunge, R&B, Blues....here's a drum cover I made last summer. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> https://youtu.be/dVL5_R0gG2c


Very nice!!   :Good Job:

----------

_Shayne_ (02-06-2019)

----------


## Shayne

> That's quite a talent right there ... I'm obsessed with music but can't play any instruments or read music .. I can remember more or less every note once I've heard a song though .. wether it be a Metallica track or a 45 minute Brahms symphony..
> 
> Oddly I've always been kinda drawn to the drummers when I'm watching a band play live .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Now, if you can actually memorize music after listening just once, that's something to be proud of.  It takes me at least twice to memorize the drums.




> Very nice!!


Thank ya much!  :Cool:

----------

Maru (02-07-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

The music memory comes with Aspergers I guess ..

There are some ups but many downs , sadly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Shayne_ (02-06-2019)

----------


## Shayne

> The music memory comes with Aspergers I guess ..
> 
> There are some ups but many downs , sadly 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh yes, makes sense now.  How's your visual (photographic) memory?

----------


## Zincubus

> Ahh yes, makes sense now.  How's your visual (photographic) memory?


Sadly it's at the opposite scale ..
Our family did a few online memory tests years ago when the kids were teenagers .... my visual short term /long term memory was about 12% yet the wife and daughter were in the low 90's . My sons score was 98% !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Shayne_ (02-07-2019)

----------


## Shayne

> Sadly it's at the opposite scale ..
> Our family did a few online memory tests years ago when the kids were teenagers .... my visual short term /long term memory was about 12% yet the wife and daughter were in the low 90's . My sons score was 98% !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy crap!!  98% is nothing short of phenomenal!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## SilentHill

i listen to almost everything but i am partial to anything with female vocals. lots of riot grrl and punk. have always loved manson, too.

----------


## Zincubus

> i listen to almost everything but i am partial to anything with female vocals. lots of riot grrl and punk. have always loved manson, too.


Ever listened to Garbage !??

( the group ... not rubbish music lol) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## e_nigma

So here we go, some of everything. Metal (Sabaton, Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, Amon Amarth), Older Country (Marty Robbins and Hank Williams 1,2,3 etc), Rap (80s and 90s mostly), I listen to a lot of musical scores (LOTR, Dances with Wolves, etc), Vaporwave and music similar to Boards of Canada.

----------


## dr del

> Ever listened to Garbage !??
> 
> ( the group ... not rubbish music lol) 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely never, honest guv...

----------

_MissterDog_ (02-07-2019),Zincubus (02-07-2019)

----------


## MissterDog

> Absolutely never, honest guv...


Wow this brings me back! I'd listen to this all the time in college and I think high school??  Aaah the nolstagia!

----------


## Ax01

> i listen to almost everything but i am partial to anything with female vocals. lots of riot grrl and punk. have always loved manson, too.





> Ever listened to Garbage !??
> 
> ( the group ... not rubbish music lol)





> Absolutely never, honest guv...
> 
> https://youtu.be/ypr18UmxOas





> Wow this brings me back! I'd listen to this all the time in college and I think high school??  Aaah the nolstagia!


i love Shirley Manson, Butch Vig and the gang. i remember playing Paranoid on Rock Band lol. i still have my orange Version 2.0 and Beautiful Garbage tour tshirts.

anyways Shirley is so fierce. here's Girl Talk.




Brody Dalle can growl, but look at how Shirley attacks the mic. so fierce!

----------


## cletus



----------


## Zincubus

Nice new song .. play loud .. kicks in at 1:07 .. 
https://youtu.be/ir6nk2zrMG0



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Skeptiball

Thrash and death metal.

----------


## Zincubus

> Thrash and death metal.


I've simply can't abide Miley Cyrus ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dr del

> I've simply can't abide Miley Cyrus ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to agree with you till I found this;

----------


## cletus



----------

_jmcrook_ (02-09-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ftS-zFZTSc8 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (02-09-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=w5qmjNe7RVE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (02-09-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TqAyzP9Af9s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (02-09-2019)

----------


## cletus

> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ftS-zFZTSc8 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YES      Love me some Kyuss.     I've stolen so much from Josh over the years.

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-09-2019)

----------


## cletus



----------

_jmcrook_ (02-09-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

> I used to agree with you till I found this;


She shows she can sing in that particular clip ... can't really say I like anything about her though ... 
just not my taste .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

One of my current fave tracks ..
Play LOUD 

Kicks in at 1:07 

https://youtu.be/ir6nk2zrMG0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cletus



----------

_jmcrook_ (02-09-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

Beautiful new ballad , anyone?

https://youtu.be/ZaOSi3WgemQ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Shayne_ (02-09-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

> 


Dude, we very much have the same taste in music. I had a suspicion when I saw that Orange amp in the background of one of your boa pics haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (02-09-2019)

----------


## Jus1More

Being that I grew up during the 70's, I love me some Retro music! I also enjoy all ambient and yoga music as well as some Top 40's stuff.

----------


## Zincubus

https://youtu.be/fE37p70UV0I

Fabulous singer songwriter..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cletus

> Dude, we very much have the same taste in music. I had a suspicion when I saw that Orange amp in the background of one of your boa pics haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a pretty sweet amp.   It does pretty much everything I want.  Sometimes Ill boost it with a tube screamer or a maxxon od808 but it's plenty dirty on it's own.  It's ridiculously loud.   That little Tiny Terror is also insane.  You can still pick up the old ones at good prices if you look around.

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-09-2019)

----------


## cletus



----------


## SilentHill

swoon! i love both of these ladies. <3




> i love Shirley Manson, Butch Vig and the gang. i remember playing Paranoid on Rock Band lol. i still have my orange Version 2.0 and Beautiful Garbage tour tshirts.
> 
> anyways Shirley is so fierce. here's Girl Talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brody Dalle can growl, but look at how Shirley attacks the mic. so fierce!

----------


## cletus



----------

_jmcrook_ (02-12-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mTAoZWSKiXI



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (02-12-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

> 


Dude, this album is ! Why havent I heard this before now?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (02-27-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

> 


Sounds a bit like early Metallica .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tYbyyDhdnUE



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (02-27-2019)

----------


## cletus



----------


## MissterDog



----------


## cletus



----------

_jmcrook_ (03-02-2019)

----------


## cletus



----------

_jmcrook_ (03-02-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jQshCxZCWXQ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-03-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

Karma by Years & Years 

Reminds me of Michael Jackson :Smile: 

https://youtu.be/ov374ja1M3c


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## cletus



----------


## cletus



----------

_jmcrook_ (03-24-2019),Skeptiball (05-09-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iTyecxlGhd4



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-24-2019)

----------


## cletus

> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iTyecxlGhd4
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This is a killer record.   It's like drop Z played through a lava lamp with the gain cranked.  lol      Good :cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r:e!!

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-24-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

> This is a killer record.   It's like drop Z played through a lava lamp with the gain cranked.  lol      Good :cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r:e!!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

Favourite ballad currently 

https://youtu.be/GAoQQHK1umM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## cletus



----------

_jmcrook_ (03-28-2019)

----------


## Danger noodles

> I listen to mostly rock and country. I stopped listening to rap in the early 2000s. I've tried, it's just bad. I work with a lot of kids in their 20s, always trying to get me to like new stuff, I just can't. 
> 
> But I am all over the place with rock and country...everything from Johnny Cash to Rage Against the Machine, Sevendust, Eric Church, Jane's Addiction, Soundgarden, Toby Keith, Roy Orbison, Black Crowes, Stone Sour, Dirty Heads, Shinedown, Sinatra, Alice in Chains, Tool, Motley Crue, Brad Paisley, Willie Nelson, Five Finger Death Punch, Brantley Gilbert, The Doors, Sublime, Pink Floyd, Lee Brice, Amy Winehouse, Nothing More, 30 Seconds to Mars, Tim McGraw....
> 
> You get the point...


You mentioned some of the best bands out there but I have to ask... do u like AX7? I think they may be the best band of all time! Heck my mom even rocks out to hail to the king ep with me! Lol

----------


## jmcrook

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jnGsWLtmyVM



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-30-2019)

----------


## cletus



----------

_jmcrook_ (03-30-2019)

----------


## cletus



----------


## jmcrook

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MOlsgGAOcOQ



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (04-23-2019)

----------


## cletus



----------


## cletus



----------

_jmcrook_ (05-04-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

https://thou.bandcamp.com/album/oakland



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (05-06-2019)

----------


## cletus



----------


## Skeptiball

Church of the Cosmic Skull

----------


## Skeptiball

Church of the Cosmic Skull

----------


## Skeptiball

Church of the Cosmic Skull

----------


## jmcrook

I love that this thread is almost entirely psych/desert/doom/sludge/stoner rock/metal now. Keep em coming, Cletus! My daily playlist is freakin awesome due to this thread and following @weedian.ds on Instagram. 
Tune low, play slow, and worship Iommi yall!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (05-10-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jVOWnojv_jQ



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (05-10-2019)

----------


## Skeptiball

Conan

----------

_cletus_ (05-10-2019),_jmcrook_ (05-10-2019)

----------


## cletus



----------


## cletus

These guys need to hurry up and put out another record.

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-11-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=q_VhUkYqWls
Absolutely filthy and evil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (05-11-2019),Skeptiball (05-17-2019)

----------


## cletus



----------

_jmcrook_ (05-13-2019),tickyyy (05-13-2019)

----------


## cletus



----------

_jmcrook_ (05-13-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_RHt-F3_F_w
Knuckle dragging, caveman, sludge, noise rock out of KC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (05-13-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Instru-Metal Post Demonic Doom
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1WexROZdFl4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (05-14-2019)

----------


## cletus



----------

_jmcrook_ (05-14-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

https://open.spotify.com/track/5FEXP...TJeKv69axaphTg


This one is a favorite 
https://open.spotify.com/track/6fqmq...SD6QGlV38eCrdA

----------

_cletus_ (05-16-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

All hail
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MsDz5qphC3c



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (05-16-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 me at 3 am with a bag of shredded cheese

----------


## cletus

Such a classic.....

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-16-2019),Skeptiball (05-16-2019)

----------


## Skeptiball



----------

_cletus_ (05-16-2019),_jmcrook_ (05-16-2019)

----------


## Skeptiball



----------

_cletus_ (05-16-2019),_jmcrook_ (05-16-2019)

----------


## Skeptiball



----------

_jmcrook_ (05-16-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CCecuyaufzs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Skeptiball (05-17-2019)

----------


## Skeptiball



----------


## Skeptiball

> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CCecuyaufzs 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Swans are awesome! Personally one of my favorite band names too. Just something about it. They sound like the unholy lovechild of Nick Cave and Throbbing Gristle.

----------


## Skeptiball

> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=q_VhUkYqWls
> Absolutely filthy and evil
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man, this is nice! I love the blend of doom and black. 🤘

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-17-2019)

----------


## Skeptiball

This thread is so damn helpful to me. I'm discovering a lot of great doom bands through you people. My musical taste are pretty eclectic, but growing up in San Diego in the early '80s, I'm a child of old school punk, early post-punk and thrash metal.
I love everything from The Circle Jerks and FEAR, to Joy Division, The Smiths, and P.I.L., to Slayer, Exodus, and Metallica and I was lucky enough to see many of these bands live. In the late '80s, death metal became a part of my musical diet - Cannibal Corpse, Obituary, etc. LOVED it all and I still LOVE it to this day. In the past year, doom metal has really caught my ear and I'm slowly taking it in and absorbing it into my DNA. Thanks to everyone for posting what they're in to with a special thanks to cletus and jmcrook! I love talking and sharing information about music and I hope I'm able to introduce something new to someone that they end up loving.  🤘

In the past month, I've discovered a band out of England called Church of the Cosmic Skull that is really putting the wind in my sails. I love their whole aesthetic and vibe. Someone described them as "They put the ABBA in Black Sabbath" and I think that's pretty accurate. I'm a huge fan of Ghost and I could see these two bands touring together.

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-17-2019),tickyyy (05-29-2019)

----------


## cletus



----------


## jmcrook

https://potepherah.bandcamp.com/releases


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Skeptiball (05-22-2019)

----------


## dr del

Thought this was just plain beautiful.

----------


## Ax01

i'm so in love w/ this song and SZA's voice right now.

----------


## jmcrook

Misanthropic, evil, fuzzed out doom 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TCxlPQHdauo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

> i'm so in love w/ this song and SZA's voice right now.


ahhh FINALLY someone who likes SZA

----------


## tickyyy

I find that Frank Ocean makes some very emotional music that always makes me cry, but that's my opinion

----------


## tickyyy

and another gem from Blonde





the whole album is beautiful.

----------


## Skeptiball

> Misanthropic, evil, fuzzed out doom 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TCxlPQHdauo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, hell yes! I like this one.

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-29-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kG8n0kwbgxA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Skeptiball (06-05-2019)

----------


## Skeptiball

> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kG8n0kwbgxA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just discovered this a few days back. Pretty damn good. From Perth Australia if I remember correctly.

----------


## Ax01

> ahhh FINALLY someone who likes SZA


no doubt!




> I find that Frank Ocean makes some very emotional music that always makes me cry, but that's my opinion
> 
> https://youtu.be/diIFhc_Kzng





> and another gem from Blonde
> 
> https://youtu.be/Dlz_XHeUUis
> 
> the whole album is beautiful.


total agreement. i <3 Frank Ocean. i actually drove to the ocean once bymyself b/c i was inspired by him and b/c i was very emotional and searching for answers. i ended up not doing anything crazy but i stood at the edge of the world and yelled and stuff.

looks like he took down the music vid, but here's Swim Good.



i also saw his orange BMW from Nostalgia Ultra in person. it was at display a restaurant/bar and car showroom here in Seattle.

----------


## jmcrook

One week until I see these dudes in Birmingham, AL. Follow the smoke to the riff filled land...
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ugp8a7B9izw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Skeptiball (06-07-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

> no doubt!
> 
> 
> 
> total agreement. i <3 Frank Ocean. i actually drove to the ocean once bymyself b/c i was inspired by him and b/c i was very emotional and searching for answers. i ended up not doing anything crazy but i stood at the edge of the world and yelled and stuff.
> 
> looks like he took down the music vid, but here's Swim Good.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic1nhvWBvIo
> 
> i also saw his orange BMW from Nostalgia Ultra in person. it was at display a restaurant/bar and car showroom here in Seattle.


ahhh I'm so jealous. Frank is on my top 3 artists of all time. Another emotional artist IMO is Tyler, the Creator. I mean I get a real sad feel from this song ↓

----------


## SilentHill

riot grrrl & crusty anarcho punk. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=f9wAlSiDpJM



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Skeptiball (06-16-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

https://youtu.be/2QrkYNqEFz8

BEST relaxation/study/stress relief YOU CAN GET. Stg helped me through so much personal and school stress and even helps with anxiety. This my opinion but I LOVE this instrumental, best ever made. Thank you Buddy Ross 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

https://open.spotify.com/track/1h3qL...TPeebkwck6cNxA
The great and mighty Chance

----------


## jmcrook

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LG8lGA5SQGw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

https://youtu.be/1nOyKAk1ylw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

I'm on a huge Glorious Sons kick right now.

----------


## tickyyy

> https://youtu.be/1nOyKAk1ylw
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yall SLEEPIN on glasshead (London yellow) smh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileson

New to the forum (1st post) and just saw this.

I'm mostly into Metal - Traditional/Thrash (Iron Maiden, Megadeh), Hair Metal (Motley Crue, Skid Row), Doom (Acid King, Monolord), Stoner (Orange Goblin, Wo Fat) and Sludge (High on Fire, Baroness)
Also Punk - NoFx, Screeching Weasel, Turbonegro, The Dwarves, Avail
90's Alt - Pearl Jam, Soundgarden, AIC, Nirvana
Misc. - The Jesus Lizard, Butthole Surfers, Violent Femmes, Tim Barry, Frank Zappa

I am also a Metal drummer looking to start up a new Doom project if anyone is interested...

----------


## SilentHill

> New to the forum (1st post) and just saw this.
> 
> I'm mostly into Metal - Traditional/Thrash (Iron Maiden, Megadeh), Hair Metal (Motley Crue, Skid Row), Doom (Acid King, Monolord), Stoner (Orange Goblin, Wo Fat) and Sludge (High on Fire, Baroness)
> Also Punk - NoFx, Screeching Weasel, Turbonegro, The Dwarves, Avail
> 90's Alt - Pearl Jam, Soundgarden, AIC, Nirvana
> Misc. - The Jesus Lizard, Butthole Surfers, Violent Femmes, Tim Barry, Frank Zappa
> 
> I am also a Metal drummer looking to start up a new Doom project if anyone is interested...


how about the vandals for punk? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileson

No, I never got into the Vandals. Mostly just what was popular in the "scene" in the late 90s. I'm more of a Metal-Head, but hung out with a bunch of Punks back then.

----------


## 67temp

Last night we went to see Marilyn Manson, and Rob Zombie kick off their twins of evil tour.

----------


## Zincubus

> Last night we went to see Marilyn Manson, and Rob Zombie kick off their twins of evil tour.


Wow ... MM has done some great stuff !!

I only really got into one album/phase of his .. The Golden Age of Grotesque ..  fabulous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

Been away for awhile again. I just seem to be too busy these days to spend a lot of time on here. Saw Iron Maiden a little while back. Probably the best live show I have seen so far. Here is what I have been up to. My singer thinks he is a youtube star.

https://youtu.be/haqpaWEwuYQ

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-23-2020)

----------


## Skeptiball

> Been away for awhile again. I just seem to be too busy these days to spend a lot of time on here. Saw Iron Maiden a little while back. Probably the best live show I have seen so far. Here is what I have been up to. My singer thinks he is a youtube star.
> 
> https://youtu.be/haqpaWEwuYQ


I just saw Maiden myself when they passed through Phoenix a little while back. Going to see Cannibal Corpse tonight. 🤘

----------

_JodanOrNoDan_ (10-24-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Doomiest Riffs Of The Year award goes to...

https://theredwidows.bandcamp.com



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tickyyy

https://open.spotify.com/track/7bkWW...RM6BcgETrjPlXw
Im in love with this new artist I found


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wnateg

https://open.spotify.com/track/29KVN...TZeP2Xund8Q5Pw

https://open.spotify.com/track/4p6bL...QcuRh-VVB_2u9A

https://open.spotify.com/track/5CujC...R_6OS1avSGK5eQ

----------


## cletus



----------


## cletus



----------


## Craiga 01453

I'm digging these two tracks right now...

Uncle Lucius "Keep the Wolves Away"
https://youtu.be/pYdvxBxHX2U

Band of Heathens "Hurricane"
https://youtu.be/75X4bWf5fIs

And I seriously can't get enough Glorious Sons in my life these days!! 

"Panic Attack" 
https://youtu.be/MTXOXvzZ1YM

"Everything is Alright"
https://youtu.be/U72R_TOGan0

"Pink Motel" 
https://youtu.be/otUVwT_6C4w


And last one.....

Badflower "Ghost"
https://youtu.be/wRFLvrBHI0E

----------


## dr del

OK,

One last, extremely irritated, reminder.

Familly friendly content at all times!!


Take the hint or take the infractions/ bans - are we clear? No further warnings will be given.


Dr del.

----------


## Shayne

Heilung is my jam, ATM.

----------


## jmcrook

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=18E9nf57H48



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vivi

Here ya go.

----------


## dr del

Found one version that virtually hypnotises me.





 :Surprised:

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-09-2020),_cletus_ (04-09-2020),Craiga 01453 (04-09-2020),Zincubus (04-10-2020)

----------


## cletus

> Found one version that virtually hypnotises me.


That song makes my head hurt  lol, but I've been listening to The Bends nonstop for 2 weeks.   Such a great record and what a band...

----------

Zincubus (04-10-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Violet Orlandi's "Stairway to Heaven" is pretty good too... :Wink: 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLa2...&start_radio=1

----------

dr del (04-09-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Found one version that virtually hypnotises me.


I love that song!!  I actually really like her cover. For me though, some parts were "too pretty" for such a silent and angsty lyric. But I love her voice!!

I'm not sure if you've heard Brian Justin Crum's version from America's Got Talent, but I get chills head to toe every time I hear it. 

https://youtu.be/KDIQfTdKWuY

----------

dr del (04-11-2020)

----------


## Zincubus

> Found one version that virtually hypnotises me.


It is a beautiful version.. as are these ...


https://youtu.be/GSxi-1Oz1aw

https://youtu.be/sO-XQJnXhiM

https://youtu.be/JFtxF4hdqLE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-11-2020)

----------


## dr del

> It is a beautiful version.. as are these ...
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/GSxi-1Oz1aw
> 
> https://youtu.be/sO-XQJnXhiM
> 
> https://youtu.be/JFtxF4hdqLE
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You missed this one.  :Wink: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3lF2qEA2cw

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-11-2020),Zincubus (04-12-2020)

----------


## dr del

I can't remember if I shared this.

Lungs.  :Surprised:

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-12-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I can't remember if I shared this.
> 
> Lungs.


That girl is a ROCKSTAR!! Where that soul comes from in such a young kid is beyond me!!!  :Bowdown:

----------


## Zincubus

Amazing track ... listen to these chords !!

https://youtu.be/ubE_ac2wYPQ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jmcrook

**link removed for language**

Filthy and excellent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ozor-bT-sOs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

Just happy pop music these days !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-18-2022)

----------


## YungRasputin

i am real into jazz drumming but i listen to a lot of black metal with some jazz and a little bit of goth rock, new wave, etc thrown in as well

----------


## Lizrd_boy

Country Country Country y'all!  :Smile:

----------

